# VENISON FRENCH DIP



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

Last week I did a bottom round and it turned out fantastic! Here is the link if you want to check it out




__





						VENISON BOTTOM ROUND
					

This is how I do my venison bottom round roasts. Most people I know just use the backstrap and tenderloin for steaks and all the rest gets cut into roasts for the crock pot or ground for burger.       Personally I feel that there is a lot more potential for a lot of the cuts off a white tail...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




I had some leftover so I figured I would make a couple sandwiches

Sliced up thin
	

		
			
		

		
	








Get some onion carmilized
	

		
			
		

		
	







Warm up the slices in some French onion soup with a little bit of Worcestershire added. I cant remember who told me to use the French onion for this but I think is was 

 chopsaw
.  Worked real good!






When I was at the store I couldn't find a French baguette so I just got some small sub buns and toasted them real good. Then put down some French onion chip dip.....yep French onion chip dip..its awsome on any kind of beef sandwich .






Then a pile of the venison.
	

		
			
		

		
	







The carmilized onion.
	

		
			
		

		
	







And some cheese. We like to use Swiss.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Then back under the broiler just long enough to melt the cheese.
 Here is a cut shot. Yum!
	

		
			
		

		
	







We had this with some tater chips and some more chip dip. Along with the soup for dipping the sandwich.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sure was good! Too bad I had to share with the wife....i could have ate both of them! 
Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 19, 2020)

ONION DIP as a Sandwich Spread? Brilliant!!! The sandwiches look great.

I have been playing with...Mayo, Whole Berry Cranberry Sauce, Sriracha and minced Pickled Jalapeños, as a Spread. It's Sweet, Sour, Salty and Spicy, together.
I had it with Turkey Sandwiches, imagine that, Ham Sandwiches and makes a great Chicken Salad Base...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Yup . Any of the Lipton onion type soups , beef broth or stock . Works great . I just pulled a beef knuckle out of the smoker for sandwiches tonight .

That's a good lookin sandwich . I'll have to try the onion dip . That's a great idea !


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I have been playing with...Mayo, Whole Berry Cranberry Sauce, Sriracha and minced Pickled Jalapeños, as a Spread. It's Sweet, Sour, Salty and Spicy, together...JJ


Ooooooh that sounds good!


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 19, 2020)

Try smoked onions in a pan to catch the juice and do away with the prefab liptons


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Yup . Any of the Lipton onion type soups , beef broth or stock . Works great . I just pulled a beef knuckle out of the smoker for sandwiches tonight .
> 
> That's a good lookin sandwich . I'll have to try the onion dip . That's a great idea !


Thanks chop! I thought it was you but its been a while back. I'm glad I used it. With the addition of the Worcestershire it made a really good dip for the sammies.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

zippy12 said:


> Try smoked onions in a pan to catch the juice and do away with the prefab liptons


This is a good idea. I like something quick during the weeknights though. Think I could portion it out and freeze for later use?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Nothing wrong with Lipton's . Works great .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nothing wrong with Lipton's . Works great .



I have a copy cat recipe for that. I'll need to post it. Tasted great. And cheaper


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I have a copy cat recipe for that. I'll need to post it. Tasted great. And cheaper


I use the Lipton mix in all kinds of things. A copy cat would be awesome. Seems I'm always out! Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Yeah , do that.  My son buys a concentrate that mixes with water . That way you can adjust the amount . Be happy to take a look at that .


 Steve H


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2020)

Here it is. It's pretty simple.  I quadruple the amounts for a larger batch. So I always have some in the pantry.
1/2 cup dried onion. Either minced or in flakes.
3 tbs beef  bouillon powder
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp celery powder
1/2 tsp pepper
1 tsp dried parsley
1 tsp salt
Put in a air tight container. And shake well before using.
Around 2.5 tbs equals a pack of store bought mix.


 Sowsage


 chopsaw


Edited: I forgot the beef bouillon.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Here it is. It's pretty simple.  I quadruple the amounts for a larger batch. So I always have some in the pantry.
> 1/2 cup dried onion. Either minced or in flakes.
> 1 tsp onion powder
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for this Steve !


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2020)

No problem Travis.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks . I have it all except the celery powder . I have celery salt . I'll figure out an amount to make that work . I have 5 boxes of the different soup mixes in the pantry . Beefy mushroom was a new one that I got Friday . 
I'll mix some of this up for sure . Thanks again .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 19, 2020)

No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow Travis!
That looks fantastic!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks Al! That leftover venison worked out perfect for those sandwiches!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

OMG, Looks Awesome Travis!!
You really know how to hit a guy with his favorite kinda things!!!
And I love using "Lipton Beefy Onion", ever since Rich tipped me off to it.
No hassle buying a bunch of ingredients.
Dang Your Sammies look Really Great !!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG, Looks Awesome Travis!!
> You really know how to hit a guy with his favorite kinda things!!!
> And I love using "Lipton Beefy Onion", ever since Rich tipped me off to it.
> No hassle buying a bunch of ingredients.
> ...


Thanks Bear! They were really good! The onion soup was perfect for these!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> No hassle buying a bunch of ingredients.



True. I just threw that out there in case you needed it. But didn't have it in the house. Most decent stocked pantries have these ingredients on hand. And it is cheaper making your own.


----------



## kentucky fisherman (Dec 20, 2020)

Sandwich looks superb, but the real gold mine for me is your copycat recipe for Lipton Beefy Onion soup mix. We've used that stuff for years as our "secret" ingredient in all kinds of recipes. While it isn't expensive, I'm sure this copycat is even cheaper, plus I'll keep this recipe on hand for the times when I need the Lipton soup and don't have any on the shelf. 

I do have one question. In my experience, boullion powder or cubes have a ton of salt in them. The extra 1tsp of salt doesn't push it over the edge, does it?

Thanks!


----------



## disco (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow, Travis. This is definitely food art! Big like!


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 21, 2020)

kentucky fisherman said:


> Sandwich looks superb, but the real gold mine for me is your copycat recipe for Lipton Beefy Onion soup mix. We've used that stuff for years as our "secret" ingredient in all kinds of recipes. While it isn't expensive, I'm sure this copycat is even cheaper, plus I'll keep this recipe on hand for the times when I need the Lipton soup and don't have any on the shelf.
> 
> I do have one question. In my experience, boullion powder or cubes have a ton of salt in them. The extra 1tsp of salt doesn't push it over the edge, does it?
> 
> Thanks!


You'll have to direct the credit to 

 Steve H
. For that. I have not tried it personally but I plan on it. I use that mix for lots of different things.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 21, 2020)

disco said:


> Wow, Travis. This is definitely food art! Big like!


Thanks Disco!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2020)

kentucky fisherman said:


> I do have one question. In my experience, boullion powder or cubes have a ton of salt in them. The extra 1tsp of salt doesn't push it over the edge, does it?
> 
> Thanks!



You can certainly leave it out. I started using 4tbs of boullion. But felt it was a tad too "beefy" So I lowered it to 3 tbs. And added the tsp of salt.  Feel free to experiment.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I forgot the beef bouillon.


I knew you did , but that gave me another idea . 
I'm gonna mix it without the bouillon . I can add beef base or whatever . Or just use it by the TBLS  in soups or stews . Taco meat . Be great to have on hand .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

Steve H said:


> True. I just threw that out there in case you needed it. But didn't have it in the house. Most decent stocked pantries have these ingredients on hand. And it is cheaper making your own.




That's actually my fault---Not yours:
We don't stock much on ingredients like that, because I don't use a lot of spices, mainly because I'm not that much of a cook, and I don't like them getting old from just sitting in my cabinet.  So on the rare occasion, when I want to follow a new recipe, I have to buy just about everything, except CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, because I use those 3 items on almost everything in my Step by Step Index.

Thanks Steve!!

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 21, 2020)

Dang! you just need to open up a deli! Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2020)

Damn not sure how I missed this but you nailed it. Looks delicious. I expected it to be a foot tall when I saw the thread lol. I'm not disappointed though. Nice work bud


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2020)

Great looking sandwich Travis! Never would've thought of the chip dip as a sandwich spread.  Don't hardly ever buy it anymore...probably cuz if I open it I usually finish it lol.
On a side note the beefy onion soup packets goes great on potatoes and some olive oil. Used to put em in foil and on the grill. 

Ryan


----------



## forktender (Dec 24, 2020)

WOW, those sandwiches look killer.
I love Lipton's I wish they would have a 50% less salt version at our stores.
With Steve's recipe I can cut the salt way back thanks for posting that 

 Steve H
 .
I've never heard of celery powder I'll use celery salt then leave out the additional salt in the recipe.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

forktender said:


> WOW, those sandwiches look killer.
> I love Lipton's I wish they would have a 50% less salt version at our stores.
> With Steve's recipe I can cut the salt way back thanks for posting that
> 
> ...



You can grind up celery seed as well. Another thought is to use sodium free beef bouillon. To knock down the salt content further.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2021)

Sorry guys somehow I missed these and didn't reply!



JLeonard said:


> Dang! you just need to open up a deli! Looks darn good.
> Jim


thanks Jim!


TNJAKE said:


> Damn not sure how I missed this but you nailed it. Looks delicious. I expected it to be a foot tall when I saw the thread lol. I'm not disappointed though. Nice work bud


Thanks jake! Belive it or not I cant eat those monster sandwiches all the time! Lol!


Brokenhandle said:


> Great looking sandwich Travis! Never would've thought of the chip dip as a sandwich spread.  Don't hardly ever buy it anymore...probably cuz if I open it I usually finish it lol.
> On a side note the beefy onion soup packets goes great on potatoes and some olive oil. Used to put em in foil and on the grill.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan ! That chop dip is awesome stuff on French dips.. Or a pot roast sandwich.


forktender said:


> WOW, those sandwiches look killer.
> I love Lipton's I wish they would have a 50% less salt version at our stores.
> With Steve's recipe I can cut the salt way back thanks for posting that
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dan!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 6, 2021)

Perfect use of leftover venison, nice job!  Looks really tasty!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 6, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Perfect use of leftover venison, nice job!  Looks really tasty!


Thanks man! I may need to thaw out another roast....these were good!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

Whole lot of awesomeness in this thread! Thank you 

 Sowsage
 and 

 Steve H
 !! Like!


----------

